# How To Code For Excision Neurofibromatosis



## Anjelique (Feb 15, 2012)

How do I code for an excision of 6 lesions of neurofibromatosis? There are 2 on the forehead, 2 on the cheek, 1 on the temple, and 1 intraorally (floor of mouth). Do I use the excision of benign lesion codes (1144x) with complex closure (13131)and CPT 41116 for the intraoral lesion?


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 20, 2012)

Can you please provide the operative report?


----------

